# Poodle searching for RP partners! (MxM and Anthro!)



## ChiffonPoodle (Nov 30, 2017)

I’ve been dying to RP with my femboy poodle OC, Chiffon, for quite some time now!

I’m currently looking for:


MxM
Dominant partners.
Eventual NSFW
Possible and/or eventual M!preg (this doesn’t have to be included. 
I’m perfectly fine with a story-based RP or just going willy-nilly.
I usually prefer AnthroxAnthro.
I’m not too concerned about grammar. As long as I can understand you, we should be good!

If anyone is interested in brainstorming ideas, my Discord name is ChiffonPoodle #4206


----------



## Arko90 (Nov 30, 2017)

ChiffonPoodle said:


> I’ve been dying to RP with my femboy poodle OC, Chiffon, for quite some time now!
> 
> I’m currently looking for:
> 
> ...


if EVER you don't partner, try f-list, well it's weird XD but it's a good RP website that I know :'(


----------



## ChiffonPoodle (Nov 30, 2017)

Arko90 said:


> if EVER you don't partner, try f-list, well it's weird XD but it's a good RP website that I know :'(



Thanks for the suggestion, but I’m actually already on F-List! XD

I just wanted to try RPing on discord to switch it up a bit.


----------



## Jack Belinski (Dec 1, 2017)

Heeeeey, I'd be happy to RP with ya!


----------



## Jack Belinski (Dec 1, 2017)

My Discord is Jay Parker#4551


----------



## Jmuddee (Jan 2, 2018)

I sent you a friend request on discord if you are still looking


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 25, 2018)

I would love to do SFW RP with your cute poodle!


----------



## Inkblooded (Jan 26, 2018)

I do RP if you dont mind a feminine male character (Not a sub though)


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 26, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> I do RP if you dont mind a feminine male character (Not a sub though)


I'm not here for doing the no pants dance, I'm here for persona play and adventures and slice of life stories


----------



## WolfsPlague (Jan 26, 2018)

I sent a friend request if you're still looking to rp


----------



## Inkblooded (Jan 26, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> I'm not here for doing the no pants dance, I'm here for persona play and adventures and slice of life stories


huh? Did you quote wrong person?


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 26, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> huh? Did you quote wrong person?


Oh, probably! I'm still learning how forums work


----------

